# Outsourcing driver support?



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The last three times I called I got India people. Gave me the wrong information each time. Support was bad before but now even worse


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I get people working from home


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I get support that are wrong half the time ... They don't know what department to redirect you to ... And if you don't have that TBA, you might as well be talking to FEDEX support ... I was having issues awhile delivering one time and support told me to email them ... Funny.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Both times I called support they were not helpful at all! I was having app issues both times and the first time they said to email support which I did then they emailed back saying to call them. The second time the lady couldn't help me either. If it wasn't for a thread on here about the same issue I wouldn't have been able to fix it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The only support is here on this board. The only thing support is good for is confirming a package via tba number


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> The only support is here on this board. The only thing support is good for is confirming a package via tba number


NO TBA ... NO HELP ... Amazon Tech support whats your TBA number ... Ummmm ... I don't know .... Well , we can't help you without your TBA .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I didn't even need to provide the TBA number today. Support knew the address I was delivering to right off the bat.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I didn't even need to provide the TBA number today. Support knew the address I was delivering to right off the bat.


Why is that not consistent in every phone call? This call to support knows me name already. But the second is asking me region and name?


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> Both times I called support they were not helpful at all! I was having app issues both times and the first time they said to email support which I did then they emailed back saying to call them. The second time the lady couldn't help me either. If it wasn't for a thread on here about the same issue I wouldn't have been able to fix it.


I was having problems with the app also, basically there is nobody that can help you. All support can do is look up a tba number.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had a delivery after 9 last night so I call and the guy says so why are you calling? Because it's Amazon stupid rule you have to even though scheduled until 10 pm. No more nights for me not worth the frustration


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I had a delivery after 9 last night so I call and the guy says so why are you calling? Because it's Amazon stupid rule you have to even though scheduled until 10 pm. No more nights for me not worth the frustration


Never call customer


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yesterday, had issue with my app so I called support. Got a guy with an Indian accent who couldn't even get my first name down correctly. Hung up and called again. Got someone who got my name down right away and problem solved within 10 minutes. 

So what I learn from calling support is if you get someone who needs the spelling of your first name, just hang up and call again. If someone isn't competent enough to find your name after knowing your location, then it's not worth wasting your time. If someone got your name down without the need to spell it out, that's a keeper.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't like complaining about overseas support, but I had a guy the other day. I was asking for a gate code and had to ask him to repeat each code 3 times. If you cant pronounce numbers in plain English, you should find a new job.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Even the blue vests are not happy about dealing with these people


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Call and hang up until you get one you can understand.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

India's taking over. I rarely get an unhappy and miserable support that hate his/her job anymore.

I can barely understand them sometimes but one good thing about Indian support, you normally don't have to give them the TBA number. They actually ask you if you're calling about a certain package.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I called support today about a Pack I had that I THOUGHT I scanned but didn't ... He asked can I give him the address ... I said the address or TBA ... He said address ... So I did and after about three minutes he says ... To tell you the truth , it would have been faster if I had asked you for the TBA ... Can you give that now ... I effen fell apart ... He fixed the issue , but after about a 10 min wait .


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Had to deal with the outsourced support recently.... 5 minutes on the phone trying to fix the issue, I gave up, said thanks, and bye bye...

Called back, got what I assumed is non-outsourced (could speak english) and the problem was solved in under a minute.

Looks like hold times are a lot higher now as well.

On the plus side, when you call now they seem to automatically know who you are and what address you are trying to deliver. So that saves a minute or two by not having to give the TBA# and verify yourself and the customer name/address.

g


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

To me, the issue isn't just about outsourced support as much as it is just poor support period. I've had calls into support that were clearly picked up by native folks and they were as worthless as getting someone from India and don't get me started on email responses from them. I had a back and forth with them about the lack of consistency when drivers are being notified of reserved blocks. I was simply offering feedback on the need for consistency and I received canned responses that had nothing to do with what I wrote. I even took a screen shot and sent it to them and they still got it wrong. My last response to them was not to reply to my email because they obviously couldn't comprehend English. They sent a reply stating that they were sorry I was having issues with the app... <sigh>


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, email support can suck as well. If I get a canned response, I just send a new email (instead of responding to the canned response) and sometimes the next person reading the problem actually understands what I am saying.

g


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Still can't figure out why people think support was *outsourced *overseas, as opposed to being staffed stateside by people whose first language isn't English... There are plenty of people living and working here (legally) who don't speak a lick of English.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think all of the call centers are outsourced overseas. Some are. The ones that were have the heavy Indian accents. Those call centers doesn't care to hire speakers with indistinguishable accents.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I don't think all of the call centers are outsourced overseas. Some are. The ones that were have the heavy Indian accents. Those call centers doesn't care to hire speakers with indistinguishable accents.


I think many companies want you to get frustrated and simply hangup


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Called support today for a package that could not go to locker. They spoke out the delivery address without asking my name or TBA number. It's cool. The reason locker did not accept package is customer does not want it anymore.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I don't think all of the call centers are outsourced overseas. Some are.


Where did you learn this?



> The ones that were have the heavy Indian accents. Those call centers doesn't care to hire speakers with indistinguishable accents.


This is just silly. Do you not regularly encounter lots of people with foreign accents living and working here in the USA?

So much prejudice around here..... especially from some who don't pay much attention to their own poor grammar skills.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Where did you learn this?


By talking to support. The one I talked to a few days ago was definitely African American.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Actually, there's not one thing that's good about these Indian support. Get rid of them ASAP. They're worthless.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I have yet to have a real issue when I call support. Maybe once or twice it took some time for them to find me in the system but other than that, I don't spend a lot of time on the phone with them. This past week i've had to call every route because of some goofy app and package issues.
One day had 2 problem packages. Had them worked out in 5 minutes. Have also yet to detect any support from outside the US.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Guy I talked to yesterday volunteered the information that he and many others are indeed in India. He wanted to discuss American music lol. He was very nice and did fix my issue. But yes, outsourcing is real. Some of the people I speak with have a hard time understanding what I am trying to accomplish and that can be frustrating. I had an email saying I didn't deliver a package or return it to Warehouse. It was supposed to be marked delivered by support. Language and cultural differences definitely can cause issues. Problem with that is no matter what, it gets blamed on the driver.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Seems like they switched over a lot of the call centers to India last month. When I first started I always got Americans on the phone but now every time it is someone with a Indian accent.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Back to America it seems. Last night lady at driver support told me a whole bunch of them from customer service got switched to driver support last week and still in training stages. All I have gotten this whole week have been Americans with southern accrnts


----------

